#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Senha em roteadores...Urgente se poder...

## hostjunior

Pessoal coloquei um ap em uma das minhas torres já faz um tempão, agora preciso fazer uma manutenção na rede que ele atende então perdi a senha não sei mas mas como acessa ele nem colocando a senha nele da wifi pesquisando na net conseguir um progrma que ele descobre a senha mas é criptografadas alguem tem alguma solução ou programa que converta esses numeros na senha da wifi dele....

resultado: 4445524954454c4d41.

----------


## Acronimo

> Pessoal coloquei um ap em uma das minhas torres já faz um tempão, agora preciso fazer uma manutenção na rede que ele atende então perdi a senha não sei mas mas como acessa ele nem colocando a senha nele da wifi pesquisando na net conseguir um progrma que ele descobre a senha mas é criptografadas alguem tem alguma solução ou programa que converta esses numeros na senha da wifi dele....
> 
> resultado: 4445524954454c4d41.



Mais facil e seguro ir no radio, e reseta-lo, reconfigurar novamente,

----------


## kamui

> Mais facil e seguro ir no radio, e reseta-lo, reconfigurar novamente,


Falou tudo certinho ai fera. É deste jeito mesmo que se faz.  :Big Grin:

----------


## naldo864

kkkkkk todo dia tem alguem aqui tentando saber como descobre senhas sempre amesma historia ahhhh eu perdi a senha .

----------


## hostjunior

O rádio é meu mesmo, pra mim resetar irei perder as configurações e sem falar que os clientes irão ficar sem net...
não quero roubar senha de ninguem apenas estou com esse problema agora se outras pessoa já tentaram fazer isso nao é que eu queira fazer o mesmo apnas estou com esse problema... mas se nao der pra resolver beleza.... obrigado a todos....

----------


## Zarttron

Você pode até tirar fotos do radio e o escambal, não irá ajudar e outra faça o reset de madrugada, assim o prejuizo será menor e ninguem falou que vida de provedor é facil. Tire uma madrugada e faça o serviço.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Experimente desligar e religar, vezes a firmware trava e não entra a senha, também 
pode acontecer da senha simplesmente sumir, nesses casos é só inserir a senha de fábrica.

----------


## Acronimo

Reset e faça configuração novamente a medida que os cliente vão ligando vc vai explicando, e configure cliente

se vc usa seu radio pra enviar sinal, no cliente tb tem radio ou plaquinha ou usb? se for uma das duas ultimas opções basta falar a senha criptografica nova quando ele ligar

----------


## leoservice

Uma dica minha é:

Coloque outro rádio com as novas configurações funcionando em paralelo com o radio que vc esta sem acesso, migre aos poucos os clientes deste POP para o novo rádio, depois que migrar todos ai desliga o danado.

Não tem stress neste procedimento eu ja fiz varias vezes por outras razões e acho filé.

----------


## hostjunior

Obrigado.... vou ver oq posso fazer.

----------


## Bruno

Ta pere ai deixa eu ver se eu entendi ?
vc quer saber a senha do AP o sistema de configuração dele ou a chave WEP WPA ????

se vc esqueceu a senha do ap ou seja do sistema de configuração dele pode resetar que não tem como até tem mais ninguem vai te passar isto 
agora se vc naum sabe a chave wep wpa pra se conectar na rede e vc afirma que tem alguns clientes instalado nele isto é muito simples via cabo na porta lan dele entra no ap e ve a senha alguns tem o show das chaves 
ou ate mesmo aquele velho e problema do show nos proprios clientes

----------


## Acronimo

> Ta pere ai deixa eu ver se eu entendi ?
> vc quer saber a senha do AP o sistema de configuração dele ou a chave WEP WPA ????
> 
> se vc esqueceu a senha do ap ou seja do sistema de configuração dele pode resetar que não tem como até tem mais ninguem vai te passar isto 
> agora se vc naum sabe a chave wep wpa pra se conectar na rede e vc afirma que tem alguns clientes instalado nele isto é muito simples via cabo na porta lan dele entra no ap e ve a senha alguns tem o show das chaves 
> ou ate mesmo aquele velho e problema do show nos proprios clientes



Ótima colocação Bruno,

----------


## mariodc

BOA NOITE USA O Netinstall E NA PARTE DE COLOCAR PARA RESETAR COLOCA SO PARA RESETAR A SENHA E FICA A CONFIGURAÇAO DELA

----------


## Acronimo

> BOA NOITE USA O Netinstall E NA PARTE DE COLOCAR PARA RESETAR COLOCA SO PARA RESETAR A SENHA E FICA A CONFIGURAÇAO DELA




Amigo o Netinstall seria pra usar com RouterBoard
no caso do amigo, é radio simples
ja foi falado o que ele poderia fazer

----------


## hostjunior

> Obrigado.... vou ver oq posso fazer.


bom essa vou ver se dar certo

----------


## Almirgas

Tua assinatura ta falando por voce.. Tem uma maneira muito facil, todo dono de provedor sabe fazer, ou deveria, e não é programa é comando que se aplica no radio mesmo via cabo, mas acredito que ninguem vai te passar isso, Um AP náo deveria ter mais que 30 clientes cadastrados, se voce é um provedor entáo com certeza tem os macs e ips dos clientes em algum lugar gravado, anotado, se não tem isso então com certeza náo é um provedor. Se tivesse 30 clientes e fosse ressetar teu ap em 30 minutos no máximo 1 hora já estaria no ar novamente. Clientes logados através de um ap com certeza poderiam ficar 1 hora sem internet, eu faria isso tipo 07:00 da manhã ou bem ao meio dia, horário de almoço. Desculpe se também fui duro coma as palavras, mas mesmo assim tentei te dar uma solução se for mesmo um provedor. Eu vejo que hoje aqui no fórum tem muita gente de ma fé, por isso os caras que entendem um pouquinho não postam mais, principalmente esse tipo de pergunta.
Abraços e boa sorte se for um provedor, se for conforme tua assinatura então vai se f*&%@.

Att

----------


## nalvo

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...

eu me divirto aqui na comunidade... aparece cada cara de pau que é brincadeira....rsrsrsrs

amigos, ta visto que esse cara nao tem provedor, nem nada... ele ta querendo sacanear com o "roteadorzinho" do vizinho... 
ele nao sabe nem a marca e modelo do radio.... é brincadeira né.... tinha q ter como restringir o acesso a esse portal somente para pessoas que tem interesse em atuar seriamente no ramo... mas como nao tem jeito.... temos que tolerar a presença da meninada aqui colocando perguntinhas idiotas.... rsrsrsrs

----------


## Zarttron

Faço as suas minhas palavras Nalvo.

----------


## nalvo

> NINGUÉM AQUI IRÁ LHE ENSINAR A DESCOBRIR UMA SENHA QUE SEQUER SABEMOS SE É SUA OU ATÉ MESMO SE O RÁDIO É SEU.
> Desculpe minha sinceridade amigo , posso até estar te julgando mau porém sou mais direto em minhas palavras.
> Se que fazer a coisa devidamente correta , com certeza amigo , faça como nossos amigos te indicaram ..
> RESETA O RÁDIO !
> Vlw !



to rindo aqui desse post Marcio....kkkkkkkk... esse cara ai deve ser um "mininu" querendo roubar internet do vizinho...rsrsrs

----------


## nalvo

estou assombrado aqui!!!!!!!!!!!!! que que é isso ai em cima?

moderadores, por favor, removam esse post!!! senão vai pegar mal para o under, esse site não é casa de fanqueiro e nem zona...

tenhamos paciência!!!!!!!!

----------


## Acronimo

> estou assombrado aqui!!!!!!!!!!!!! que que é isso ai em cima?
> 
> moderadores, por favor, removam esse post!!! senão vai pegar mal para o under, esse site não é casa de fanqueiro e nem zona...
> 
> tenhamos paciência!!!!!!!!


ja reportado

----------


## hostjunior

amigos eu não queria causar tanto constrangimento nesse topico apena eu tinha uma pequena duvida que terei aqui mesmo fiz igual o que o amigo falow a cima subir na torre e troquei o AP por um melhor... não queria roubar senha de ninguém...

desculpe pessoal sou iniciante todo mundo aqui do forum já foi iniciante tambem...

----------

